# Good trentons from florida



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

The club was crating birds tonight when one of the guys (always at the top of the sheet) hands me a bird and says "Trenton." 

He was bragging on it in his own way (by handing it to me to hold and saying "Trenton"). At first I thought he was trying to bait me since this is the same man who told me to put Rain-x on my birds and they'd go better in the rain.

Anyway, another fellow says "Nothing will beat 'em". so I ask where he got them. He says Florida. I ask who from and he all of the sudden gets amnesia. 

But then he says " it's the guy in the digest."

So now I'm itching to know who he's talking about. Any ideas?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

dstephenson said:


> The club was crating birds tonight when one of the guys (always at the top of the sheet) hands me a bird and says "Trenton."
> 
> He was bragging on it in his own way (by handing it to me to hold and saying "Trenton"). At first I thought he was trying to bait me since this is the same man who told me to put Rain-x on my birds and they'd go better in the rain.
> 
> ...


i would love to find out too !! i always did like Trenton too


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

mmmm trentons are great looking birds but honestly I dont think they are all that great at racing anymore if you ask me


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> mmmm trentons are great looking birds but honestly I dont think they are all that great at racing anymore if you ask me


That's what the guys in my club say too, but I'm fixin to find out. This is my first year racing and I bought Trentons before I had people in my area mentoring me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Chocolate Head said:


> That's what the guys in my club say too, but I'm fixin to find out. This is my first year racing and I bought Trentons before I had people in my area mentoring me.


oshaben trentons are prolly better at racing then the true trentons are at this point so it does depend on where you got them from  I wont lie I do myself love the look of the true trentons with their big wattles thou


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> oshaben trentons are prolly better at racing then the true trentons are at this point so it does depend on where you got them from  I wont lie I do myself love the look of the true trentons with their big wattles thou


That's good to hear b/c my Trentons came from Ed Oshaben's daughter, Laurie. She was very helpful and nice to deal with. When I bought from her, I was only interested in color and that they would make it home. That is still a big deal to me, but I'm trying my hand at racing. So far I am very intreged.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Oshaben has a classified in the digest, so maybe it was him they were pretending to forget.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Anyone else have any experience recently with the Oshaben Trentons? Either from Ed's daughter Laurie or his son Chuck in Florida?

The guys in my club finally confirmed they were Chuck Oshabens. And they really like them. I'm gonna try and get their band numbers next week so I can see exactly how they fall on the race sheets here.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

dstephenson said:


> Anyone else have any experience recently with the Oshaben Trentons? Either from Ed's daughter Laurie or his son Chuck in Florida?
> 
> The guys in my club finally confirmed they were Chuck Oshabens. And they really like them. I'm gonna try and get their band numbers next week so I can see exactly how they fall on the race sheets here.


i would love to see that


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

dstephenson said:


> Anyone else have any experience recently with the Oshaben Trentons? Either from Ed's daughter Laurie or his son Chuck in Florida?
> 
> The guys in my club finally confirmed they were Chuck Oshabens. And they really like them. I'm gonna try and get their band numbers next week so I can see exactly how they fall on the race sheets here.


to be honest with you I think Oshabens have been mostly bred for color since eds has passed away and his kids took over but I cant swear by this I just havent read anythingt about their flying progress since that time


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Theres not one trenton bird in the world left. Now birds called trentons are still around But have NO bearing on what trenton bred. Just some body type of old line breeding. Trentons were distance based birds And tough birds for the day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> Theres not one trenton bird in the world left. Now birds called trentons are still around But have NO bearing on what trenton bred. Just some body type of old line breeding. Trentons were distance based birds And tough birds for the day.


where/when did the line die out?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> where/when did the line die out?


Trentons died when the the founder of the strain died. Then they became base lined birds. But as it has been so long now They have to have been crossed and crossed. And selected by this person and that person without the skills that made the strain what it was. Sure they may carry the body type To a degree. But have that cross that makes them different. A race bird is no different then a show bird or ect. Each person puts there mark on them. And Inbreeding line breeding can only be taken so far So they do not remain the same. They become Joes race birds charlies race birds . Same as sions ,wegges, bastins, stassarts, and the many old lines of the past They exsist only in a name But have been long gone.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> Trentons died when the the founder of the strain died. Then they became base lined birds. But as it has been so long now They have to have been crossed and crossed. And selected by this person and that person without the skills that made the strain what it was. Sure they may carry the body type To a degree. But have that cross that makes them different. A race bird is no different then a show bird or ect. Each person puts there mark on them. And Inbreeding line breeding can only be taken so far So they do not remain the same. They become Joes race birds charlies race birds . Same as sions ,wegges, bastins, stassarts, and the many old lines of the past They exsist only in a name But have been long gone.


 Thank you Ree Lee, I find long distance birds interesting.. here is a nice history read I found online, http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/loft/articles/trenton.html


----------

